# Egg sharing (donating) with low AMH help please?



## eleny (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi, I'm looking to egg share but have an AMH level of 11.2, I was looking at egg sharing at lister or crm in London, does anyone know what the lowest amh level is that they will accept? Or is there anywhere else that you could recommend? X


----------



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello! Didn't want to read and run so hopefully I can help!

I know someone who was accepted at Lister with an AMH of 8, and I think I remember reading about someone here who had an AMH of 4 but was accepted, but I think it depends on the circumstances and the clinic. From what I've seen, 11.2 isn't too bad? I'm no expert though so I don't want to get your hopes up! I think the best you can do is call or email around and see, or attend any open evenings where you can have a chat about it. I'm with the London Women's Clinic and they're extremely helpful, so maybe that's another clinic you could take a look at?

I really hope it all works out for you! Keep me updated


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Mine was 7.9 and i have just egg shared think lister is 4 but they dont just work on this blood test they look at how many follies can be seen on your baseline scan too  So with your result you should be fine


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

i think lister is 4.

my amh is 14.1 which is low for my age as im only 25. but they have told me not to worry its still enough to get lots of eggs x


----------



## eleny (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks, I have an appointment at the lister, so will see what they say! Thanks for your help x


----------

